# Natural Justice - Invitation to Comment What should I do?



## Walvia (Oct 8, 2012)

Hi all,

I received a letter from DIAC in the early hours of this morning requesting my comments on claims made in my application.

1. They said they emailed my University to verify my qualifications and that there was no response. Also that the numbers I provided for the university were all wrong. 
When I was asked to provide contact numbers for my uni, I just went straight to the school's website and copied and pasted all the numbers and emails listed. I then called someone who worked in the registrar's office to ask what the procedure for third party verification was, and he told me an email to the registrar will be responded to within 24 hours. Now they are saying the information I provided was false because that email wasn't answered. I spent the whole of today trying to get in touch with anyone in the office and I was told that they received an email from DIAC and responded immediately. Now I am caught between the two sides and don't know how to defend myself on that front.

2. My current employer was also called. They said the number on my company website truly matches the ones on my references but when they called the number it was switched off. I don't know how that happened, there are network glitches all the time here as it is a developing country and technology cannot be 100% effective.
They then called my MD whom I report directly to. As I'm the HR and Admin coordinator of the group, he was asked if I was also a director of the group to which he said no. I'm not a director, just a manager. I never claimed anywhere on my application to be a director, I'm at managerial level and this was explicitly stated in my references. Now they are saying I overstated my duties and exaggerated my claims. They said my boss said I hadn't worked there for up to a year and yet I was claiming to have worked there for 4 years. THERE IS NOWHERE ON MY APPLICATION WHERE I CLAIMED TO HAVE WORKED FOR 4 YEARS! This particular bit is irking me because I stated clearly that I started work in the company on the 3rd of October 2011. Where then are they getting 4 years from? 

3. They said they called my previous employers but when the phone was picked, they couldn't hear anything. I called them today to investigate further and my former supervisor said indeed they called but he couldn't hear anything over the network. He expected them to call back or at least email but that didn't happen. Again due to network glitches, I don't know how to defend myself. I have no control over these things and I'd hate to think that my visa will be refused because they didn't send follow up emails and refused to call back.

My case officer in particular has been very very ineffective. She has referred to me TWICE as "Mr." even after correcting her that I am female. It is indicated in my application that I am female, how come attention is not being paid to my application? 
In the letter she wrote this morning, she said I must respond within the given period -- a deadline. I read the letter more than 5 times and she never wrote any tentative date for my response. Am I then supposed to assume a deadline for myself? These and the fact that she's accusing me of claiming 4 years experience with one company when I clearly didn't say I had worked there for 4 years is giving me reason to think she's not competent enough to handle my application.

My question now is .. how do I respond to the letter? How do I even begin to defend myself when reasonable doubt to my claims haven't been given? How do I address her issues with inefficiency?

Sorry for long post but All and any advice to this regard will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2012)

You really need to take advice from an agent ASAP and have them respond on your behalf. They require a reply from you or your agent to justify they claims they make. If as you say they are completely wrong you can correct them with evidence. 

Do you have a copy of the original application? 
You can send them the same links you looked at to get the phone numbers.
Resend the whole application highlighting their errors with notes ie dates of employment etc, scan and email. 

But it would be best if you can pay a professional to do this for you. 

This guy is pretty good, his name is Westly Russell, based in Australia but thats ok it can all be done by email Home Page

Or search for your own agent here https://www.mara.gov.au/


----------



## Walvia (Oct 8, 2012)

_shel said:


> You really need to take advice from an agent ASAP and have them respond on your behalf. They require a reply from you or your agent to justify they claims they make. If as you say they are completely wrong you can correct them with evidence.
> 
> Do you have a copy of the original application?
> You can send them the same links you looked at to get the phone numbers.
> ...


Thank you for your response. I have checked the agent up on the MARA site and I've written him an email. Hopefully, he'll respond and I'll know the next line of action to take.

Regards.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

It seems you just got a new / inexperienced case officer. Don't panic. Put everything you said above on a letter with points where the can find information on your application. Get her all extra documents if you have any. 
You should be fine as long as you cover all the points and have a strong argument.


----------



## heretic (Aug 28, 2012)

*hi*

Hi There,

Even I also got a similar query claiming for Natural Justice. I replied to the email defending all the points raised by my CO with proper bank statements (for all the months I've worked in an organisation) and asked that If the referred person was unable to contact through phone I could give an affidavit from that person in writing regarding my job experience. As long as we defend strongly they have no reason to reject your applicaiton. I advise you not to panic and be confident in your reply.


PS: Now I've obtained my Grant two months back.


----------



## Walvia (Oct 8, 2012)

Walvia said:


> You really need to take advice from an agent ASAP and have them respond on your behalf. They require a reply from you or your agent to justify they claims they make. If as you say they are completely wrong you can correct them with evidence.
> 
> Do you have a copy of the original application?
> You can send them the same links you looked at to get the phone numbers.
> ...


Hi Shel,

I received a reply from the agent in question. He just straight out gave me a bill without even acknowledging any of the things I mentioned in my long email.
I am very wary of people who just ask after money without first seeming interested in one's case. 
I'd speak to a few other agents as well and decide whose services will be better suited for my situation.

Thanks for the advice again.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

He's a good guy, I think he probably just wanted you to be aware up front of the fees involved. Many people seem to think agents are a charity not running a business


----------



## Walvia (Oct 8, 2012)

_shel said:


> He's a good guy, I think he probably just wanted you to be aware up front of the fees involved. Many people seem to think agents are a charity not running a business


I understand that he needs to be paid, it was expected. Some interest in my story would have signified that I was in good hands. That's all I'm saying.

I'll take your word for it though and engage his services.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2012)

You go with who ever you feel comfortable with. There are loads of agents out there, some cheaper some more expensive. Shop around but not for too long seeing they didnt actually give you a date by which to reply!!


----------



## Walvia (Oct 8, 2012)

heretic said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Even I also got a similar query claiming for Natural Justice. I replied to the email defending all the points raised by my CO with proper bank statements (for all the months I've worked in an organisation) and asked that If the referred person was unable to contact through phone I could give an affidavit from that person in writing regarding my job experience. As long as we defend strongly they have no reason to reject your applicaiton. I advise you not to panic and be confident in your reply.
> 
> ...


Hi Heretic,

Just some quick questions:

1. How long did it take to get a response from your CO after you responded to their Natural Justice letter?
2. How long after that till you got your grant?
3. After you responded, did they still carry out visits to your former place of work?


Your reply will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Walvia (Oct 8, 2012)

I have got a response from my CO now and she is satisfied with my response and claims. 
I'm now waiting for my referred medicals to be finalized. Thank you all for all your help and advice.


----------



## heretic (Aug 28, 2012)

Walvia said:


> I have got a response from my CO now and she is satisfied with my response and claims.
> I'm now waiting for my referred medicals to be finalized. Thank you all for all your help and advice.


Congrats! Now its just matter of time. It might take a month or so to get your grant letter after you submit all the pending docs.


----------



## Guest (Nov 27, 2012)

Great  I'm happy for you. Let's hope it doesn't take too long now, good luck x


----------



## Walvia (Oct 8, 2012)

heretic said:


> Congrats! Now its just matter of time. It might take a month or so to get your grant letter after you submit all the pending docs.





_shel said:


> Great  I'm happy for you. Let's hope it doesn't take too long now, good luck x



*fingers crossed*

Thank you both for all your help and support.


----------

